# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΣΩΣΤΟ MICRO RELAY 12V;;

## LedZep

Καλησπέρα. Διάλεξα την ενότητα ηλεκτρολογικά , άσχετα αν είναι ρεύμα σε αμάξι μιας και πιστεύω οι αρχές του ρεύματος είναι ίδιες ανεξάρτητα τα βόλτ, αλλά δεν έβρισκα και παραπλήσια ενότητα στο φόρυμ.
Στο αμάξι μου toyota avensis παρουσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης λόγω του ρελέ που ενεργοποιεί το βιντιλαντέρ όταν πιάσει θερμοκρασία το αυτοκίνητο ή και παράλληλα να δίνει υψηλές στροφές όταν ανοίγουμε το A/C για να μπορέσει να απαγάγει τις θερμοκρασίες μέσω του ψηγείου του A/C για να δημιουργήσει ψύξη.
Μετά απο κόπο, καθώς δεν υπήρχε, βρήκα ένα παρεμφερές ρελέ που ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε οτι κάνει και όντως το αυτοκίνητο δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά.Ο μηχανικός μου όμως είπε να προσέξω διότι υπάρχει περίπτωση ναι μεν να είναι το ίδιο ρελέ αλλά να δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα π.χ στην ECU ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΙΟΔΟ...
Οι επαφές όπως τις είδα είναι ίδιες όπως και το κύκλωμα...αλλά αν μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να με διαφωτίσει εάν υπάρχει κατι που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει θέμα με δίοδο αντι για αντίσταση , θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.
Το ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ρελέ της Bosch με το ΣΧΕΔΙΟ, που βλέπετε στην εικόνα http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNj...VOPiJ/$_35.JPG, 
και το ρελε της Monark που βλέπετε εδώ (ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΠΆΝΩ ΣΤΟ DETAIL)
http://www.monark-automotive.com/en/...&rnr=&keyword=

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα. Διάλεξα την ενότητα ηλεκτρολογικά , άσχετα αν είναι ρεύμα σε αμάξι μιας και πιστεύω οι αρχές του ρεύματος είναι ίδιες ανεξάρτητα τα βόλτ, αλλά δεν έβρισκα και παραπλήσια ενότητα στο φόρυμ.
> Στο αμάξι μου toyota avensis παρουσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης λόγω του ρελέ που ενεργοποιεί το βιντιλαντέρ όταν πιάσει θερμοκρασία το αυτοκίνητο ή και παράλληλα να δίνει υψηλές στροφές όταν ανοίγουμε το A/C για να μπορέσει να απαγάγει τις θερμοκρασίες μέσω του ψηγείου του A/C για να δημιουργήσει ψύξη.
> Μετά απο κόπο, καθώς δεν υπήρχε, βρήκα ένα παρεμφερές ρελέ που ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε οτι κάνει και όντως το αυτοκίνητο δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά.Ο μηχανικός μου όμως είπε να προσέξω διότι υπάρχει περίπτωση ναι μεν να είναι το ίδιο ρελέ αλλά να δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα π.χ στην ECU ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΙΟΔΟ...
> Οι επαφές όπως τις είδα είναι ίδιες όπως και το κύκλωμα...αλλά αν μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να με διαφωτίσει εάν υπάρχει κατι που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει θέμα με δίοδο αντι για αντίσταση , θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.
> Το ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ρελέ της Bosch με το ΣΧΕΔΙΟ, που βλέπετε στην εικόνα http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNj...VOPiJ/$_35.JPG, 
> και το ρελε της Monark που βλέπετε εδώ (ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΠΆΝΩ ΣΤΟ DETAIL)
> http://www.monark-automotive.com/en/...&rnr=&keyword=


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι στο αρχικό ρελέ δεν είναι αντίσταση αυτό αλλά δίοδος και όλοι γνωρίζουμε την χρησιμότητα μίας διόδου στο πηνίο του ρελέ. Βέβαια μπορείς με ένα πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις και να βγάλεις καλύτερα συμπεράσματα ακόμα καλύτερα αν διαθέτεις παλμογράφο με component tester και τέλος πιο απλά αν άνοιγες το κέλυφος του ρελέ να το δεις με τα μάτια σου ή να μας το βγάλεις φωτογραφία. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το νόημα της αντίστασης αλλά ένα να ξέρεις .....οι κατασκευαστές των αυτοκινήτων εφόσων όλα αυτά τα ρελέ τα ενεργοποιούν μέσω εγκεφάλου άνετα μπορεί να διαβάζουν κάποια αντίσταση όπως αυτή που υποθέτουμε ότι υπάρχει στον παλιό ρελέ και να σου βγάλει αργότερα κάποια ένδειξη βλάβης αν δεν την δει πάνω στο ρελέ. Γι αυτό νομίζω ότι αφού έχεις στο χέρι σου τον παλιό ρελέ ξεκαθάρισε να ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα.

----------

FILMAN (22-06-16)

----------


## LedZep

IMG_20160621_183428.jpg

Το άνοιξα μιας και είναι άχρηστο πλέον και έχει μια αντίσταση.Check engine δεν άναψεΤο ρελέ όταν το δοκιμάσαμε σε μπαταρία 12 /100Αμ δούλευε. Στο αυτοκίνητο εάν του έριχνες μια απαλή ενεργοποιούταν και έδινε ρεύμα στο βιντιλαντέρ το οποίο έδειχνε έτσι απλά το πρόβλημα του ρελέ.Με το νέο ρελέ όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν σωστά.Δουλεύουν όμως ή θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε κάτι άλλο λόγω της διόδου;

----------

FILMAN (22-06-16)

----------


## xsterg

αφου δεν σου βγαζει προβλημα το αφηνεις και συνεχιζεις. αν δεις οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα υποθετεις οτι εισαι οκ.

----------

FILMAN (22-06-16)

----------


## ipso

Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------

FILMAN (22-06-16), LedZep (22-06-16)

----------


## chipakos-original

> IMG_20160621_183428.jpg
> 
> Το άνοιξα μιας και είναι άχρηστο πλέον και έχει μια αντίσταση.Check engine δεν άναψεΤο ρελέ όταν το δοκιμάσαμε σε μπαταρία 12 /100Αμ δούλευε. Στο αυτοκίνητο εάν του έριχνες μια απαλή ενεργοποιούταν και έδινε ρεύμα στο βιντιλαντέρ το οποίο έδειχνε έτσι απλά το πρόβλημα του ρελέ.Με το νέο ρελέ όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν σωστά.Δουλεύουν όμως ή θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε κάτι άλλο λόγω της διόδου;


Επειδή έχω δει τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα ειδικά σε toyota που θα τρέλεναν και τον πιο γνωστικό εγώ θα έβγαζα την δίοδο και θα έβαζα την αντίσταση από τον παλιό ρελέ. Ολα αυτά θα τα έκανα για να μην περιμένω να δω αν θα γίνει κάτι κακό με την δίοδο. Απλά τελείως απλά.Εχεις την αντίσταση οπότε απλά βάλτην στον καινούριο ρελέ και είσαι σίγουρος .Υπάρχει λόγος που έβαλε ο κατασκευαστής αντίσταση κι όχι δίοδο.Μέτρα αντίσταση είναι 691Ωμ???

----------

LedZep (22-06-16)

----------


## LedZep

Η αντίσταση είναι 681Ω. Το άλλο ρελέ είναι κολλημένο το καπάκι στην βάση και δεν ανοίγει εύκολα αλλά θα το δώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Η αντίσταση είναι 681Ω. Το άλλο ρελέ είναι κολλημένο το καπάκι στην βάση και δεν ανοίγει εύκολα αλλά θα το δώ.


Με μία φαλτσέτα ξυράφι όχι μέσα στη χούφτα σου αλλά κόντρα πάνω σε ξύλινη επιφάνεια χαράζεις κι από τις τέσσερις πλευρές τον ρελέ,είναι συνήθης πρακτική για οπτικό έλεγχο,με προσοχή θα τον ανοίξεις. Θα σου στείλω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα για να σου πω τα τρελά της Toyota και τι σημαίνει αντίσταση σε σημείο που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και την συμπεριφορά της.

----------

LedZep (22-06-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει, μια αντίσταση παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ μπορεί να μπει για να περιορίζει τις υπερτάσεις κατά την παύση τροφοδότησής του. Φυσικά μια δίοδος εκεί έχει ασύγκριτα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, όμως με αυτήν πρέπει να προσεχθεί το πώς θα συνδεθεί η πολικότητα στο πηνίο του ρελέ (+/-).

Φίλε μου μην ανοίξεις το καινούριο ρελέ αλλά μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τί αντίσταση δείχνει το πηνίο του.

----------

LedZep (22-06-16)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εντάξει, μια αντίσταση παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ μπορεί να μπει για να περιορίζει τις υπερτάσεις κατά την παύση τροφοδότησής του. Φυσικά μια δίοδος εκεί έχει ασύγκριτα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, όμως με αυτήν πρέπει να προσεχθεί το πώς θα συνδεθεί η πολικότητα στο πηνίο του ρελέ (+/-).
> 
> Φίλε μου μην ανοίξεις το καινούριο ρελέ αλλά μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τί αντίσταση δείχνει το πηνίο του.


Φίλιππε πρόλαβε και το έβαλε πάνω στο αυτοκίνητό του και ήταν τυχερός όσον αφορά την πολικότητα της διόδου ήταν σωστή και δούλεψε ο καινούριος ρελές.

----------

FILMAN (22-06-16)

----------


## LedZep

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *FILMAN*                                   Εντάξει, μια αντίσταση παράλληλα στο πηνίο του  ρελέ μπορεί να μπει για να περιορίζει τις υπερτάσεις κατά την παύση  τροφοδότησής του. Φυσικά μια δίοδος εκεί έχει ασύγκριτα καλύτερα  αποτελέσματα, όμως με αυτήν πρέπει να προσεχθεί το πώς θα συνδεθεί η  πολικότητα στο πηνίο του ρελέ (+/-).

Φίλε μου μην ανοίξεις το καινούριο ρελέ αλλά μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τί αντίσταση δείχνει το πηνίο του.





> Φίλιππε πρόλαβε και το έβαλε πάνω στο αυτοκίνητό του και ήταν τυχερός όσον αφορά την πολικότητα της διόδου ήταν σωστή και δούλεψε ο καινούριος ρελές.


Παιδιά , μέτρησα αντίσταση και το καινούργιο έχει 96,6Ω και το παλιό  91,5Ω ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΒΓΑΛΜΕΝΗ. Το ρελέ το άνοιξα ....χωρίς να πιάσω επαφές και μέταλλα
IMG_20160622_165812.jpg
και  θα το κλείσω με ελάχιστη εποξική στο χείλος για στεγανοποίηση όπως  ήταν.Τώρα η τουοτα είχε τους λόγους της αλλά απο τα λίγα που διάβασα στο  μάνιουαλ, είναι απλά για προστασία.
Πιστεύω όμως επειδή ο  ηλεκτρολόγος που μου το έδωσε , έχει καλή φήμη και πρόσεξε διεξοδικά τα  κυκλώματα πριν μου το δώσει, όπως και την πολικότητα γιατί το κοίταζε  ώρα για να δεί συμβατότητα, μάλλον θα το αφήσω έτσι.Οι απόψεις είναι  σωστές και ευχαριστώ , αλλά επειδή είναι ψιλοδουλειά το κολλητήρι εκει  μέσα ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ  ΡΙΣΚΑΡΩ.Αν ήταν άνετα χωρίς να λιώσω πλαστικά, θα έβαζα την αντίσταση  γιατί τα αυτοκίνητα πλέον είναι όλο υπολογιστές με μικρορεύματα και  παπατζιλίκια που μπορεί να βγάλουν μεγάλες ζημιές.Αλλά αφού συμφωνείτε  και εσείς , θα κάτσω στα αυγά μου.Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο σχέδιο  πάντως...
RADIATOR FAN 3ZZ.jpg

Υ.Γ. Βρήκα ένα πολύ κατατοπιστικό άρθρο που λύνει πολλές απορίες και εξηγεί μάλιστα οτι τα ρελέ με δίοδο ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, προσφέρουν επιπλέον προστασία.
http://www.12voltplanet.co.uk/relay-guide.html

----------

